# Prop Recommendations



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I wanted to get some advice from the guys here. I'm hunting for a new prop for my HB Devilray. The pitch is right for the boat, its a Quicksilver Silverado 3 blade 13 pitch 10-3/8". The RPM is around 5600 to 5700 RPM fully trimmed out loaded. 5800 RPM with just me and almost nothing in the boat. 

The problem is that it has a tendency to blow out during turns like we have up here in JAX creeks. I know a bunch of guys run the Foreman props and I would go down that path, however the sponsons are very deep and there is no room for cav plate. The motor is also a clamp on with no jackplate (Might consider one down the road). Does anyone run his prop without the CAV plate?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack can probably answer your questions if you give him a shout. He’s old and busy so he’s tough to get on the phone sometimes but can definitely hook you up. With or without a compression plate I don’t think you’ll find a better shallow water prop that stays hooked up in turns better than a heavy cup three blade Foreman. 
Post a photo of the keyslot transom and motor tucked all the way under if you can please.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack’s contact numbers:


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Pics for reference!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

freeclimber said:


> Pics for reference!


Yeah that’s too tight for a plate!


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I would setup a GoPro on the stern to see what your cavitation plate looks like while running and making turns, since your prop seems to be spinning right. It doesn’t look like it’s set very high but that depends on speed and whatever effect the sponsons have


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Put some cup in that prop. A foreman prop is a great choice also! maybe a bobs cav plate? Not a compression plate but would help a little.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> Put some cup in that prop. A foreman prop is a great choice also! maybe a bobs cav plate? Not a compression plate but would help a little.


Look at the last pic, only a couple of inches of clearance tilted and full lock. I didn’t know those hulls had that deep of a keyslot!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Look at the last pic, only a couple of inches of clearance tilted and full lock. I didn’t know those hulls had that deep of a keyslot!


Yeah, a bob’s won’t even fit. I’d be building a custom narrow one and tryin it out! Put some curve in it and carry it forward.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had thought about doing a test fit but its so stinking tight! Jack is one tough guy to get a hold of! Two days and 3 attempts to get a hold of him! 

I also wonder how big it has to be to hold onto the water to get the bite. I may try to add cup in the prop I got now.

The wanna do list for this setup is growing by the day.... This project plus potentially swapping to a torsion axle. Don't have the funds for a new trailer those jokers run like $3-4K


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Measure your clearance and make it 1/8th smaller on both sides. Use a large pvc or similar for a temp mold. Lay it up nice and thick, trim to fit, bolt that sucker on and go for a spin! I’d at least send the prop off for some much needed cup! But you can build a bolt on cav plate easy enough. If you decide you can’t make one that performs like you want, just unbolt and have the holes tigged up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

freeclimber said:


> I had thought about doing a test fit but its so stinking tight! Jack is one tough guy to get a hold of! Two days and 3 attempts to get a hold of him!
> 
> I also wonder how big it has to be to hold onto the water to get the bite. I may try to add cup in the prop I got now.
> 
> The wanna do list for this setup is growing by the day.... This project plus potentially swapping to a torsion axle. Don't have the funds for a new trailer those jokers run like $3-4K


People that don’t know Jack don’t realize he is in his 60’s. He’s old school and that’s why when you finally do get him on the phone and get your prop you will not be sorry. He is one of the best if not the best shallow water prop and rigging guy on the gulf coast.
I’m lucky enough to be pretty tight with the legend and only live about 35 minutes from his shop which is next door to his house so I just drop in when I’m on my way to or from my regular fishing areas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

freeclimber said:


> I had thought about doing a test fit but its so stinking tight! Jack is one tough guy to get a hold of! Two days and 3 attempts to get a hold of him!
> 
> I also wonder how big it has to be to hold onto the water to get the bite. I may try to add cup in the prop I got now.
> 
> The wanna do list for this setup is growing by the day.... This project plus potentially swapping to a torsion axle. Don't have the funds for a new trailer those jokers run like $3-4K


I gotta ask... did you leave him a message? I only ask because I myself do not return calls to numbers without a reason!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I tried... MAILBOX FULL!


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

This and some cupping should dial you in.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Check my prop out for sale. 14 pitch here in Jax with a hard walled cup in it. Might work perfect on your motor....

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/for-sale-new-powertech-swc3r14-prop.57216/


----------

